# Your Favorite Jigs?



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

Show me your favorite jig(s). Share pictures and comments about the shop built jig or jigs that help you the most.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

*Favorite Jig - IBox*

I like to make boxes, and my favorite jig for making them is my IBox jig.
It even made the corners of the box that I keep it in.

Edit,

Of course the forum decided to re-arrange the photos and it won't let me change the order of them or delete them.

Picture #2 and 6 are of the box for my IBox jig. Pictures #1, 3, and 7 are of my CRB-7 box, pictures #4 and 5 are of a box for a 9mm pistol.

All of the corners of these boxes were made using the IBox jig and a Freud SBOX8 blade on my Unisaw.

Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The one I use the most is my saw sled by quite a margin but my favorite is always the one I just finished building. It isn`t the jig that`s satisfying, it`s the problem solving that goes into it that is the satisfying part.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

really haven't a favorite shop made... 
Leigh jigs would rank at the top in commercially made...


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Pictures 3, 4 & 5 = my favorite jig x far. 
Can make a precise rectangle (or square) from scrap aluminum, wood, or plastic in just a couple of minutes. Up to ~12" x 24" x 1.5". Perfect for the jigs I make.
Collects its mess, instantly adjustable, the work never gets loose,
will cut to +/-.001", your hands are on the sleds away from the cutter, 4 locking swivel casters, carries its own vac.
last 1.0" of travel monitored x dial indicator, copy resolution =.001", what else is there? 
Perfect for old people.
(No plans and not for sale.)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

favorite commercial jig, the one I use all the time is the Rockler Table Saw Sled. After I set it up, it delivers such precise cuts I can't believe how close they are. Table saw sleds are often shop made, but the ability to cut any angle (to the blade) up to 50 degrees delivers so much versatility that it has become my most used jig.

Among shop made jigs, I like my fairly new miter sled, (pix 1) set up to cut right on 45 degree angles for picture frames. I fussed like crazy while making it to make sure the angle was just right. Going to make one change. I made a sliding stop block that locks in place, but made it with a 45 degree angle (pix 2). Should have done a 90, square to the jig's fence. I will be changing that to get a more positive stop position. The 45 degree angle allows slop.

I recently made the small parts cutting jig (with the circular base, pix 3 below), which is close to being a work of art to me at least. I haven't had much chance to use it yet other than test cuts, but I know it will be very helpful in future as I do a few more fancy projects.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Pat. Those are monster jigs!!!

My favorite one is the round tenon jig I made for Sabrina´s crib.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/46343-round-tenons.html


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

MilescraftStotsDovetail Template Master. I made it, with extra features. Sacrificial back plates, stops, toggle clamps, T-track,
And nice colors. It works great, for my needs. It can be used handheld or on the router table. Accurate and repeatable. :smile:


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

This is the circle jig I made for my Festool OF1400 Plunge Router.

It holds itself up off the work surface, almost infinite adjustment with replaceable dual purpose track, and is easy to break down and stuff inside a systainer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is well done...
KUDOS..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Router Forums said:


> Show me your favorite jig(s). Share pictures and comments about the shop built jig or jigs that help you the most.


 @Cricket...
do you have the rest of the picture???


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I like my pocket hole plug cutting jig. She's far from being as pretty as many or most of the ones shown previous to it, but she does her job.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

This little angle cutting jig, also for the band saw, works nice for cutting diamonds and such.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Then there is everybody's standby -the band saw circle cutting jig.

Mine isn't greatly different than others, but adding more sliding table to the left of the blade, a stop [so the cut starts just in front of the blade] does make improvements.

Because you just push the wood into the blade until the jig stops, then start turning, you don't have to size the wood, prior to making a spin cut.

Having more table to the left of the blade both works as a counter balance and reduces the amount of saw dust thrown on the table, as opposed to being drawn down the throat plate.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Not to be out done by those who posted really beautiful, complex jigs, I figure I should post my cork cutting jig.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Then there is the short, sweet and simple - for band saw log sawing.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

*Wow. that's a great jig!*



Dejure said:


> I like my pocket hole plug cutting jig. She's far from being as pretty as many or most of the ones shown previous to it, but she does her job.


This is really great. Matching would be so much easier with this thing.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Dejure said:


> Then there is the short, sweet and simple - for band saw log sawing.


I have a great piece of Ash trunk that needs this treatment. I only have a 6 inch band saw, however. so please join in on the Delta 14 inch Bandsaw (Riser) uprising post and please help a poor Delta bandsaw user out.


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

*CRB-7 Box*

loved this box and am attempting one of my own
any dimensions or other picts would be greatly appreciated.
Great looking box
Bruce


----------

